# Loyalty Credit across models?



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

AksNasZasNas said:


> Mike, thanks for hanging with us again. You're the best.


for sure!! if i ever did an ED or custom build in the future linked with a pcd, i know who i would choose!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

:bow:

My pleasure ...


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

AksNasZasNas said:


> Mike, thanks for hanging with us again. You're the best.


+100

While I totally understand the feeling about pulling back, please know that there are a LOT of us here who are exceedingly thankful for any information you (and the other dealers) can provide us.

Thanks again Mike!


----------



## BMW 3XI (Mar 9, 2013)

Agreed. Mike, thanks for your time and knowledge. It is appreciated.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

jjrandorin said:


> +100
> 
> While I totally understand the feeling about pulling back, please know that there are a LOT of us here who are exceedingly thankful for any information you (and the other dealers) can provide us.
> 
> Thanks again Mike!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Thanks all; happy to help.


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 17, 2014)

Is the loyalty credit good if going from a 750 to 2017 750i?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Pedal2Metal said:


> Is the loyalty credit good if going from a 750 to 2017 750i?


Sorry no, the Loyalty Program for 7-series is from any BMW Model, but only to a *2018* 7-series.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

MJBrown62 said:


> Here's the rule that applies to you:
> 
> "Former BMW owner: Customer who sold their BMW Car/SAV within the last 12 months, regardless of financing source (proof of ownership required such as vehicle registration, auto insurance card, vehicle title or DCS Vehicle History)"
> 
> ...


I got in touch with my BMW CA and he knows nothing about the OL .He did tell me after I told him I'd wait, is that there is a $ 3,000 rebate towards MY 17 328 I was looking at. 
From reading this thread it appears The CA is incorrect. So I have a better understanding, do I qualify? If I do, for what amount? I am coming off my second new car 328x lease. Looking at MY17 to add to that $3,000 incentive.
Thank you all for your feedback.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

Mykatie said:


> I got in touch with my BMW CA and he knows nothing about the OL .He did tell me after I told him I'd wait, is that there is a $ 3,000 rebate towards MY 17 328 I was looking at.
> From reading this thread it appears The CA is incorrect. So I have a better understanding, do I qualify? If I do, for what amount? I am coming off my second new car 328x lease. Looking at MY17 to add to that $3,000 incentive.
> Thank you all for your feedback.


I am looking at a MY17 340 right now, and the dealer instantly credited me the $3k lease credit for MY17's, and the $750 owner loyalty credit for moving from my 550GT to this car.

And 3 months pull ahead by BMWNA


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks. They offered the 3 month pull ahead since I am 6 months early. I am also trying to determine what my OL credit would be moving from MY15 328x to MY17 328x.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

mykatie said:


> thanks. They offered the 3 month pull ahead since i am 6 months early. *i am also trying to determine what my ol credit would be moving from my15 328x to my17 328x. *


$750


----------



## mikeriley (Mar 20, 2008)

MJBrown62 said:


> Sorry no, the Loyalty Program for 7-series is from any BMW Model, but only to a *2018* 7-series.


I'm sorry, i meant 2018 7 series loyalty offers from current 7 series.


----------



## Mykatie (Aug 8, 2012)

Squeak said:


> $750


Appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

mikeriley said:


> I'm sorry, i meant 2018 7 series loyalty offers from current 7 series.


No worries ... a 2017 to a 2018 gets you $2,000.

mjb


----------



## Pedal2Metal (Nov 17, 2014)

MJBrown62 said:


> No worries ... a 2017 to a 2018 gets you $2,000.
> 
> mjb


Can this rebate be combined with the BMW CCA rebate of $1,500 for the 7 series.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Pedal2Metal said:


> Can this rebate be combined with the BMW CCA rebate of $1,500 for the 7 series.


All signs point to yes.

The BMW FS bulletin doesn't mention it and neither does the CCA form.


----------



## GameGod (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry if this is a stupid question.

I have a F36 on the way, and plan to finance the vehicle via BMWFS. I own a 2007 E90. Would this loyalty credit apply to me?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

GameGod said:


> Sorry if this is a stupid question.
> 
> I have a F36 on the way, and plan to finance the vehicle via BMWFS. I own a 2007 E90. Would this loyalty credit apply to me?


No stupid questions ever ...

The program allows any ownership type of any BMW:

Current Owner (must have proof of ownership such as title/registration, insurance card)
Former owner within past 12 months (again, have to be able to prove it) 
Current BMW FS Lessee/Owner
Former BMW FS Lessee/Owner within past 12 months

Here's the tricky part in your scenario. To use the Loyalty Credit this month, you will also need to use the September programs. So look at your credit lock month and see if it's better or worse than September using the Loyalty Credit.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Is there a different (or better?) loyalty incentive for i3 folks?


----------



## DaFool (Dec 21, 2008)

I own/owned a M3 that recently flooded out and was declared a total loss. We are looking at an 17 X5. Would we qualify for any loyalty?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

​


DaFool said:


> I own/owned a M3 that recently flooded out and was declared a total loss. We are looking at an 17 X5. Would we qualify for any loyalty?


Not based on the programs I have.

The only loyalty program that can be used toward an X5 is if you currently own or had an X3.


----------



## SeanL-PA (Jul 25, 2005)

Not even current x5 owner?


----------



## SeanL-PA (Jul 25, 2005)

MJBrown62 said:


> ​
> Not based on the programs I have.
> 
> The only loyalty program that can be used toward an X5 is if you currently own or had an X3.


Not even current x5 owner?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

SeanL-PA said:


> Not even current x5 owner?


The only national loyalty programs I see are for:

Any model to a 3 or 4-series

An X3 to an X3/X4/X5/X6

A 5-series to a 5-series

Any model to 2018 7-series only​


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

Can the loyalty credit be combined with the College Grad credit?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

bschmidt25 said:


> Can the loyalty credit be combined with the College Grad credit?


Yes. Just determine if using the college grad credit is better than using another credit like USAA or Fleet. Those cannot be combined with college grad.


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

MJBrown62 said:


> Yes. Just determine if using the college grad credit is better than using another credit like USAA or Fleet. Those cannot be combined with college grad.


Thanks! Just to confirm... for the X3 it's $1500 loyalty?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

bschmidt25 said:


> Thanks! Just to confirm... for the X3 it's $1500 loyalty?


Yes ... $1,500 APR/Lease Credit.


----------



## pkh540 (Apr 22, 2006)

Hey MJB, thanks for helping out with everyone's questions. I'm wondering if you've heard of any love for i3 owners. My '14 BEV lease ends in December (and I'm in Bellevue). Thanks!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

pkh540 said:


> Hey MJB, thanks for helping out with everyone's questions. I'm wondering if you've heard of any love for i3 owners. My '14 BEV lease ends in December (and I'm in Bellevue). Thanks!


It's $7500 of leasing love....

No i3 to i3 loyalty...

Unless you live in CA or OR.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

What about a 535 to an X4, or X6? Any loyalty credit there?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Judy G said:


> What about a 535 to an X4, or X6? Any loyalty credit there?


Nope, 5s to 3s, 4s, 5s, or 7s.

Only loyalty getting into an X4 or X6 is if you have an X3.


----------



## Judy G (Jan 27, 2011)

MJBrown62 said:


> Nope, 5s to 3s, 4s, 5s, or 7s.
> 
> Only loyalty getting into an X4 or X6 is if you have an X3.


I guess I'll just have to wait and see what the numbers come back at. A new 540 would be a great new ride too!


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm a little confused... If going to a 2017 X3, what series is required to get the loyalty cash (or are there no limitations)?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

bschmidt25 said:


> I'm a little confused... If going to a 2017 X3, what series is required to get the loyalty cash (or are there no limitations)?


If going to a 2017 X3, you can currently have any model. To a *2017* X3 only; not a 2018 X3.

mjb


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

MJBrown62 said:


> If going to a 2017 X3, you can currently have any model. To a *2017* X3 only; not a 2018 X3.
> 
> mjb


Thank you! That's what I'm trying to do.


----------



## BHC (May 19, 2003)

Does loyalty credit apply to Factory Demos or Retired Service Loaners?

For example, can you get $750 loyalty credit + $3,000 lease credit on a 2017 3 series demo/loaner?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

BHC said:


> Does loyalty credit apply to Factory Demos or Retired Service Loaners?
> 
> For example, can you get $750 loyalty credit + $3,000 lease credit on a 2017 3 series demo/loaner?


Depends on how it was previously reported and the number of miles. Here goes:

*Lease Loyalty Cash*
Retired Service vehicles, BMW NA Company Vehicles, Demonstrators and any other vehicle that has accumulated 5,000 or more miles *do not* qualify.​
*APR Loyalty Cash*
Retired Service Vehicles and Demonstrators that have accumulated up to 9,999 miles will qualify.

Vehicles that have accumulated 10,000 or more miles do not qualify.

BMW NA Company Vehicles that have accumulated less than 5,000 miles are eligible when reported to the end consumer during the program period. BMW NA Company Vehicles with 5,000 or more miles do not qualify​


----------



## BHC (May 19, 2003)

MJBrown62 said:


> Depends on how it was previously reported and the number of miles. Here goes:
> 
> *Lease Loyalty Cash*
> Retired Service vehicles, BMW NA Company Vehicles, Demonstrators and any other vehicle that has accumulated 5,000 or more miles *do not* qualify.​
> ...


MJB, thanks for the quick feedback! So if a demo/loaner is under 5,000 miles then loyalty cash should apply. Would the publicly offered lease cash ($3,000 for 2017 3/4 series) apply to demo/loaners in conjunction with loyalty?

There are so many stipulations, it's hard to keep track of them all!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

BHC said:


> MJB, thanks for the quick feedback! So if a demo/loaner is under 5,000 miles then loyalty cash should apply. Would the publicly offered lease cash ($3,000 for 2017 3/4 series) apply to demo/loaners in conjunction with loyalty?


The same rules apply to the Lease/Loan Cash offers.



BHC said:


> There are so many stipulations, it's hard to keep track of them all!


Welcome to my/our world.


----------



## BHC (May 19, 2003)

MJBrown62 said:


> The same rules apply to the Lease/Loan Cash offers.
> 
> Welcome to my/our world.


Lol, I don't envy your position. Thanks for all the info you provide to the forum.


----------



## reedog117 (Jan 20, 2008)

Not totally related to this, but I heard about a region-specific BMW i3 loyalty deal that started this month? Something to the tune of 1k-3k towards a 2017 or 2018 i3 if you're a current BMW i3 lease holder? Can someone confirm this and find out the fine print?


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

reedog117 said:


> Not totally related to this, but I heard about a region-specific BMW i3 loyalty deal that started this month? Something to the tune of 1k-3k towards a 2017 or 2018 i3 if you're a current BMW i3 lease holder? Can someone confirm this and find out the fine print?


Got an email form my dealer almost like monthly,
$289/mo for lease 2017 i3 for 36month + tax

The fine print, looks like $7.5K lease credit on 2017
_36 month lease. $4364 cash or trade equity plus sales tax or other taxes, tag, title, registration fees & government fees total due at signing. Includes $7500 Lease Credit & $150 NEGOTIABLE DOCUMENTARY SERVICE FEE. $0 security deposit required. 10k miles per year (25 cents per excess mile). On approved above average credit. Offer expires 10/2/17. _


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

reedog117 said:


> Not totally related to this, but I heard about a region-specific BMW i3 loyalty deal that started this month? Something to the tune of 1k-3k towards a 2017 or 2018 i3 if you're a current BMW i3 lease holder? Can someone confirm this and find out the fine print?


In the Western region it's for CA and OR residents only.

I don't want to dig into the details as I can't be sure that the programs are the same across all regions.

MJB


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

Is the $1500 loyalty cash for the 2017 X3 still going on in October? Assuming so, but just making sure.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 13, 2014)

bschmidt25 said:


> Is the $1500 loyalty cash for the 2017 X3 still going on in October? Assuming so, but just making sure.


Unless I am missing something, I don't know how anyone would know -- it is not October yet, and the programs have not come out.


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

Squeak said:


> Unless I am missing something, I don't know how anyone would know -- it is not October yet, and the programs have not come out.


Correct ... although it has been running for a while now, it's still month to month.


----------



## bschmidt25 (Jun 18, 2008)

MJBrown62 said:


> Correct ... although it has been running for a while now, it's still month to month.


I thought I saw an expiration of 1/31/18 on one of the dealer websites, but who knows? I thought you guys might get a few days notice of the next months incentives. I'll check back next week!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

bschmidt25 said:


> I thought I saw an expiration of 1/31/18 on one of the dealer websites, but who knows? I thought you guys might get a few days notice of the next months incentives. I'll check back next week!


Nope, deliberately left in the dark until the turn of the month. Sell Today!


----------



## chromi (Oct 20, 2016)

Looking into a 2017 X3 for mom. So $1500 loyalty coming out of a 3 series to the X3? Any lease cash available on top of that?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

chromi said:


> Looking into a 2017 X3 for mom. So $1500 loyalty coming out of a 3 series to the X3? Any lease cash available on top of that?


No Lease Cash on X3s, just APR cash of $1,000.


----------



## orion141 (Aug 9, 2013)

Just curious if the October 2017 incentives have been released and if the loyalty incentive for 2018 x3 has been extended to all BMWS or only still earlier model year x3's?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

orion141 said:


> Just curious if the October 2017 incentives have been released and if the loyalty incentive for 2018 x3 has been extended to all BMWS or only still earlier model year x3's?


Programs are coming out tomorrow. September is continued through today.

mjb


----------



## orion141 (Aug 9, 2013)

MJBrown62 said:


> orion141 said:
> 
> 
> > Just curious if the October 2017 incentives have been released and if the loyalty incentive for 2018 x3 has been extended to all BMWS or only still earlier model year x3's?
> ...


Just checking in on the October programs. Was the loyalty credit for 2018 x3s was extended to any prior bmws or just still to prior x3's? Any other incentives for the 2018 x3s?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

orion141 said:


> Just checking in on the October programs. Was the loyalty credit for 2018 x3s was extended to any prior bmws or just still to prior x3's? Any other incentives for the 2018 x3s?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


Programs are going to be released tomorrow.


----------



## orion141 (Aug 9, 2013)

MJBrown62 said:


> Programs are going to be released tomorrow.


Just figured I would check in to see if the programs were in fact now released? Sorry not trying to be a pain just wanted to check. I appreciate all of your help!


----------



## LivinSD (Dec 10, 2007)

www.bmwusa.com see offers section. doesn't look like too much, if anything, has changed.


----------



## orion141 (Aug 9, 2013)

LivinSD said:


> www.bmwusa.com see offers section. doesn't look like too much, if anything, has changed.


Thanks. I had checked there earlier and I didnt see anything about a loyalty credit for the 2018 x3's or for any vehicle for that matter (although to be completely honest I certainly may be missing it). I was particularly interested in seeing if the loyalty credit for the 2018 x3's was opened up to any prior BMW or if it was still restricted to only prior x3's.

Thanks!


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

I haven't seen a bulletin yet on any of the Loyalty programs.

I'm sure they are coming, but ...


----------



## the_fox (Jul 6, 2006)

Just curious if they kept the loyalty the same or expanded it for Oct?


----------



## MJBrown62 (Jun 15, 2016)

the_fox said:


> Just curious if they kept the loyalty the same or expanded it for Oct?


It's the same set of programs.


----------

